# Suspected bsa mk v



## devon.bradbury.93 (Sep 4, 2014)

I've recently acquired what everything points to being a BSA MK V. Some concerning irregularities: it's a ratchet 3-speed, or has a front steering dampener knob,  and it has independent front and rear braking systems. There is a frame stamp: 317247 solely with the BSA leaning rifle logo clear on the front neck riser above the wheel. From all images I've researched, I've no doubt that this is a 90+% complete bike, it just feels significantly older than WWII


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Sep 4, 2014)

*?*

Welcome to the forum mate
The style of the WW2 Mk V was the same as the 2nd pattern Mk IV from WW1. Little changed in general with roadster bikes between c1905 and the 1960s - that's why we like them!
We're visual folks here; photos help us focus, so please give your bike its 15 minutes in the limelight 
Colin


----------



## devon.bradbury.93 (Sep 5, 2014)

Here is an initial image for now. Should anyone require specific shots for identification, etc... Just let me know. 
Cheers on the help.


----------



## devon.bradbury.93 (Sep 5, 2014)

I can't seem to get a photo up, yet I'm working on it. Patience.


----------



## devon.bradbury.93 (Sep 14, 2014)

How do I include photos. I've followed all guidelines, but to no avail.


----------

